# who would you choose for the all star game ?



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

here is my starting 5:
east:
tammy sutton brown
tamika catchings
chamique holdsclaw
shannon johnson
becky hammon

west:
lisa leslie
yolanda griffith
lauren jackson
ticha penicheiro
sue bird or mwadi mabika

what's yours ?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Keep this baby up here because I think its a little soon to be making a definitive choise. I could name some players now, but in a week or two I know I would have to edit it.

I am pretty sure that these players won't leave my list though

Lisa Leslie
Lauren Jackson
Yo Griffith
Tamika Catchings
Chamique Holdsclaw
Nykeyshe Sales and/or Shannon Johnson

Stuart


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*My All Star Picks*

Eastern Conference:
1. Holdsclaw
2. McCray
3. Staley
4. Sutton-Brown
5. Sales

Western Conference: All of mine are Comets! 
1. Swoopes
2. Cooper
3. Thompson
4. Arcain
5. Snow

I was torn between some players. I wish we could choose more. I like a lot of WNBA players. I hope Swoopes, Holdsclaw, and Cooper are able to play in the All Star game if they get selected.:grinning:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Eastern Conference
T-spoon
Catchings
Holdsclaw
Hammon
Johnson

Western All comets like Comets_always said!lolWell coop is out so..
Swoopes
Leslie
Arcain
Thompson
Snow


----------

